# Icd-10 pcs



## PamelaJo (Jun 28, 2013)

I work for a physician's practice and we have surgeon's who go to the hospital and do surgeries and code CPT codes.  When ICD-10 comes, they will not need to code PCS codes will they?  That is only for the hospital correct?  Thanks.


----------



## caroline75771 (Jun 28, 2013)

That is correct.  The PCS is only for the facility billing.

Hopes this helps!
Caroline


----------



## sroland (Jun 28, 2013)

*CMS Transition FAQs*

CMS has a Transition FAQ Sheet which contain some great basic information about the ICD-10-CM/PCS transition.

_Will ICD-10 replace Current Procedural Terminology (CPT) procedure coding?
No. The switch to ICD-10 does not affect CPT coding for outpatient procedures. Like ICD-9 procedure codes, ICD-10-
PCS codes are for hospital inpatient procedures only._

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/ICD10/downloads/ICD10FAQs.pdf


----------



## kbraddo (Jul 1, 2013)

Inpatient hospital is PCS. I had the same dilemma and had to pick up the PCS training elsewhere. I am encouraged that someone other than me had this concern. It is miserable, hard and unlik eanything we have done. You literally have to reprogram your brain to think differently. In the end, it makes sense.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 1, 2013)

yes ICD-10 PCS is for the facility coder only and then onoly the inpatient.  HOWEVER having said this it is important in my opinion that we all understand this system and can explain it to our providers if necessary.  They will be the ones that sign off on the coding summary the inpatient coders create.  The is a wonderful slide presentation on PCS that is public domain created by 3M.  I do not have the link for it but it is searchable on the net.  This walks you thru the system and makes it very easy.  I suggest you obtain a PCS code book to learn with.   It is not miserable.  It is a system that makes sense and is is extremely easy.


----------

